# Hybrid Black / Mallard



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Shot one this morning. Would that count toward my mallard limit or my black duck? Could I use it for either??


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Are you sure it wasnt a mottled duck? They look very similar to a mallard and a black


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

silverbullets said:


> Are you sure it wasnt a mottled duck? They look very similar to a mallard and a black


Could have been I'll try to take a picture and post it.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Here is a picture of a 1) Mottled Duck 2) Hen Mallard 3) Black Duck


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Never heard of "hybrids". Most separate species cannot interbreed.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

black duck x mallard is probably the most common hybrid among waterfowl.

mallard and blacks share the same Genus.

American Black Duck, Anas rubripes

Mallard, Anas platyrhynchos.



many species can interbreed if they are from the same genus.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

have to agree with procraft I've never seen one but have heard of it


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

This picture is exactly what it looked like. Thanks ProCraft. I was going to dig it out of the trash and take a pic last night but never got around to it. Didnt feel like doing it this morning before work either. I'll try to crop and enlarge the one picture of all the birds and focus in on this duck and post it on here.



Procraftboats21 said:


> black duck x mallard is probably the most common hybrid among waterfowl.
> 
> mallard and blacks share the same Genus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

ALRIGHT! Learned my new thing for the day early so the pressure is off! LOL


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i don't believe hybrids count towards your limit at all, about 90% sure of this.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

A lot of blacks have some mallard cross breeding in them. This is a major threat to the genetic purity of blacks. If you look closely at enough black ducks you can find some that readily show mallard features.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Mallards can hybridize many species of ducks and (according to the link, I'm doubtful) geese, I thoguht I saw in a DU mag years ago, around 30 species. Links I found say 50 to 63!

Anyway...here are some cool pics:


http://10000birds.com/hybrid-mallards.htm


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Great link BW that mallard x pintail cross sure looked slick.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Two years ago my buddie and I both shot hybrids and asked the Trumbull county game warden. His answer was to be counted as other spiecies. But I don't know how other wardens would handel it. That could be touchy in other counties and different wardens.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, I'd have to say that the might try to write a citation but I would think that it would be pretty easy to fight it and win if it was an obvious hybrid. The mallard/black that I have on the wall is not to obvious until you start looking closely and then you might be pushing the issue. 

I'd love to have a mount of some of the pics I have seen; my personal favorites are the mallards crossed with woodies, teal, pintails and redheads.....


----------

